# Marina traffic!



## tp85 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Seriously considering an apartment in the Torch. We love the building and the apartment but would love to hear your experiences of the traffic at this end of the marina. I'll be relying on my car for work (near airport) and access is my only concern going forward. I'll be shift working so will be driving in and out at different times of day. Is the traffic as bad as reported up at that end of the Marina?

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## Butterfly2 (Apr 9, 2013)

The traffic is bad especially if you're exiting from The Torch's parking, but this is temporary. I love this area


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes - very bad at mo. But will get better once road works are completed. Don't ask me when that will be...!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

What is really screwing it up is the tram construction. They have started laying tracks in front of the Torch but who knows when they will actually finish.

That being said although it can really suck coming from the Barasti side into the Torch during rush hour, its not THAT bad. I can get out pretty easy in the morning and usually come from past the Marina mall to the Grosvenor House road bridge home in the evenings with minimal hassle.


----------



## tp85 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for your posts guys.

So is it fair to say the traffic doesn't cause you too much difficulty day to day then? I love the position of the building but don't want to be living there cursing my decision losing 30 mins a day getting in and out the building!

XDoodle****** - does staying on the SZR longer and routing via the marina mall help avoid the worst traffic routing from the SZR to JBR?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

tp85 said:


> Thanks for your posts guys.
> 
> So is it fair to say the traffic doesn't cause you too much difficulty day to day then? I love the position of the building but don't want to be living there cursing my decision losing 30 mins a day getting in and out the building!
> 
> ...


I come from Jebel Ali, so it's easy. From the other way I thinks it's a coin toss as there is some congestion on the mall road before the first bridge. I will tell you that if I was spending 30 minutes in the Marina traffic on a regular basis I would not be renewing my lease which is up in May (and I am). The only time that has happened to me was during the boat show.


----------



## tp85 (Jan 25, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I come from Jebel Ali, so it's easy. From the other way I thinks it's a coin toss as there is some congestion on the mall road before the first bridge. I will tell you that if I was spending 30 minutes in the Marina traffic on a regular basis I would not be renewing my lease which is up in May (and I am). The only time that has happened to me was during the boat show.


Good to hear, it seems like a good spot. I've been warned off by many from that area due to traffic but glad the reality is better. I can manage 5 mins or so delay but anymore would get frustrating. 

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Did the traffic situation in the the Marina get any better?

I try to consider shifting there, and of course driving times are an important factor. 

So far I have checked with Google Maps how long it should take me to drive. 

Any idea about the accuracy of their live traffic flow? 

I love the area. Am looking at an apartment near the Walk and would work near Downtown though.. early working hours..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

despaired said:


> Did the traffic situation in the the Marina get any better?
> 
> I try to consider shifting there, and of course driving times are an important factor.
> 
> ...


The earlier you are the better, I leave just after 7 and not much traffic on the north end. Recently they have taken coming back near the Spinneys roundabout down to one lane and it is causing issues. But it looks as if the work is almost done so hopefully back to normal soon.


----------

